# Best way to map network drives



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Right know I am using SBS login scripts to map drives but we demoted our last SBS box and are now running all server 2008 OS's..

Whats the best way I can hardcode map drives onto a users account?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

same as before with a login script, either pop that in there profile section in AD users and computers OR
in group policy under scripts you can pop your script in there and apply it to whatever users you require.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Well right now its still using that SBS script but I thought there would be a better solution for 2008, maybe something that attaches directly to the user

Or what about something that attaches to an access level? we have something called "mobile user" which has vpn/internet access.. Can I attach certain drive shares to that access level?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

The only thing that attaches directly to a user account, even remotely like mapped drives, would be home directories. Usually, if it's a small environment, simple batch scripts will do just fine.


----------



## kkurkowski (Oct 22, 2007)

We use Kixtart (http://www.kixtart.org). You can do some nice things with it.


----------



## funguy123us (May 3, 2010)

It's very easy. you can write simple batch file using *net use* command.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

The best way in windows 2008 is through Group Policy.


----------

